# Tabex



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

This is a bit out of left-field, but I'm curious to know if anyone else has tried Tabex, or a similar cytisine product?

It's an over-the-counter aid to smoking cessation that's been used in Eastern Europe for decades but is only starting to gain attention elsewhere. It helps alleviate withdrawal symptoms because it acts in a similar way to nicotine and binds to nicotine receptors, but it's not addictive.

I bought it to help me quit smoking, and noticed it made me feel calmer, clearer and more connected. My cognitive function seemed improved. I'm curious to hear from anyone else who might have used it.


----------



## xm7 (Dec 3, 2018)

It's exactly on point. I'm still doing research on it, thus far I was concentrated on endocrinology and found some interesting things.

Just started to analyze it, but what I found so far is that high acetylcholine levels suppress dopamine production. By using nAChr agonist you're loweing acetylcholine and indirectly rising dopamine levels. You can say it's a non addicting way to find relief from anhedonia. From what I heard research was done on antidepressants based on this relation few decades ago, but got rapidly dropped after the discovery of SSRIs. Only bupropion works a little bit similar, it's an antagonist not an agonist, but AFAIK the story is only about plugging the nAChR to reduce acetylcholine release.

I believe there is some kind of mechanism that causes excessive acetylcholine production, but shit, this is much more complicated than endo.

Take note that in eastern europe cytisine is not an over-the-counter drug (at least it was not few years ago), it being prescribed for max 6 weeks due to toxicity. I don't know if it's just playing it safe or UK doesn't have proper regulations yet.


----------



## Chen (Jan 2, 2020)

Ive stoped smoking doe 1.5 years now with Tabex. For me its a miracle because I was a heavy smoker. It did nothing for my dpdr but I can recommend it every one that tries to stop smoking


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I just googled it, and it's illegal here in The Netherlands because it has risks for inducing psychosis and such lol.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

From what I remember reading it's meant to be pretty safe in it's standardized manufactured form where the dosage is low. I think the controversy came from kids eating the raw wild plant and getting sick.

I wouldn't buy it again now though as the main manufacturer's have doubled the price. One of its plus points was that it was a relatively cheap aid to quitting.


----------

